# Union boys doing side work



## mdshunk (Mar 13, 2005)

6stringmason said:


> ... And Im surprised MD. Usually when I read your posts your all about doing it by the book. I would've thought you would be one to say they are in the wrong. Even if they have ins and WC.


That depends on what "book" you're talking about. I believe that a man's right to work trumps any oath or affirmation he may have taken with the union. Along those same lines, if I suddenly found myself displaced in another jurisdiction due to a natural disaster, I guarantee you that I'd be working without a license in that jurisdiction until such time as I could square it away. Why should it ever be illegal, immoral, or unethical for a man to work?


----------



## 6stringmason (May 20, 2005)

Fair enough. I however view it differently. They are compensated for time off by collecting compensation from unemployment benefits. Working for cash while taking business away from the honest company owner and his employees in my opinion, is wrong. Plain and simple.


----------



## jproffer (Feb 19, 2005)

I don't know if someone already said this or not...I didn't read it all, BUT:



> There is nothing illegal, immoral, or unethical with what these union men are doing.


Collecting unemployment while laid off AND collecting cash for working IS, in fact, illegal. Report 'em.

OOPS...while I was typing 6string....while I was typing...lol


----------



## red_cedar (Mar 30, 2005)

I always thought it kind of funny that the union guys want certain wage amounts, but do they hire union guys to do work for them....NO...I seen it many times.


----------



## Tom R (Jun 1, 2004)

mdshunk said:


> They're simply smarter than you if they've managed to get work you thought should have been yours.


But then again, - - being smarter 'yet' may just be a phone call away!!

And I'm sure, according to your own theory, you agree.


----------



## Teetorbilt (Feb 12, 2004)

Union labor has never been a big issue here but construction workers doing PT work has. They used to get a slap on the wrist when they were caught but now face felony charges. This has slowed down the flybacks a lot.


----------



## Tom R (Jun 1, 2004)

Teetorbilt said:


> Union labor has never been a big issue here but construction workers doing PT work has. They used to get a slap on the wrist when they were caught but now face felony charges. This has slowed down the flybacks a lot.


Felony charges??, - - for what??, - - you mean they're 'fly-by-nights' on weekends??, - - working with no insurance and all that??


----------



## Teetorbilt (Feb 12, 2004)

In the old days, I would think that this was excessive. Here and now there are people posing as contractors ripping off the elderly on fixed incomes. IMHO there is no excuse for this. A felony charge may sound harsh but is not enough for ruining someones final years.


----------



## Tom R (Jun 1, 2004)

Oh, - - no, I don't think that is harsh at all, - - just wasn't sure what you meant.


----------



## King of Crown (Oct 12, 2005)

Whats a UNION?






just kidding


----------



## Glasshousebltr (Feb 9, 2004)

Ever seen a NY street gang? Replace the pimp ride with pickups, paint them white and give them money.:jester: 

Bob


----------



## nadonailer (Nov 15, 2005)

Turn 'em in. You know they'd scream bloody murder if the situation were reversed. Can't stand unions, buncha babies.....


----------



## PipeGuy (Oct 8, 2004)

ProWallGuy said:


> If you were working on their union jobsite, would they raise a fuss and picket _you_?
> If so, then you know what to do.


Word


----------



## TheFloorLady (Apr 28, 2021)

mdshunk said:


> I fully support a man's right to earn money by any legal means, without regard to his affiliation or lack or affiliation with any labor union. There is nothing illegal, immoral, or unethical with what these union men are doing. They're simply smarter than you if they've managed to get work you thought should have been yours. Nobody owes you (or them) any particular piece of work. Everyone needs to go out and get their own work with the means and skills they have at hand.


----------



## TheFloorLady (Apr 28, 2021)

"Legal means" A "legal" company pays wages, benefits, work comp, liability insurance, use tax, sales tax, employment tax, state tax, federal tax, property tax, permits, and on and on...A guy moonlighting is by no means legal or fair to the companies they work for... It makes me sick to know I lose work to these yahoos undermining our unions, companies, country and communities by NOT paying their legal/moral responsible share of what it really means to be legal!


----------



## TheFloorLady (Apr 28, 2021)

6stringmason said:


> What do you guys think about Union guys doing sidework on the weekends and when their laid off? Im in the masonry business and alot of Union guys seem to "take" work away from normal smaller businesses like myself. They get about 10-12 people and pound a nice size housefront out in a weekend for cash,where it would normally take my crew of me, another mason, and a tender about a week and half to two to do the job. Now I know they arent supposed to do this under Union regulations and I was wondering if it would be inappropriate of me to contact someone and report them? After they are taking work away from me and my guys and going against regulation. I dont personally know any of these guys, but I know they do it.


I think they should be reported to the Union and the IRS! They undermine and steal from their own...


----------



## avenge (Sep 25, 2008)

So tell me why is one's first post a rant on a 16 year old thread?


----------



## Easy Gibson (Dec 3, 2010)

Begin at the beginning and work your way forward, I say.

She's just playing catch up.


----------



## TheFloorLady (Apr 28, 2021)

mdshunk said:


> That depends on what "book" you're talking about. I believe that a man's right to work trumps any oath or affirmation he may have taken with the union. Along those same lines, if I suddenly found myself displaced in another jurisdiction due to a natural disaster, I guarantee you that I'd be working without a license in that jurisdiction until such time as I could square it away. Why should it ever be illegal, immoral, or unethical for a man to work?





avenge said:


> So tell me why is one's first post a rant on a 16 year old thread?


Why are you time keeper?


----------



## TheFloorLady (Apr 28, 2021)

Easy Gibson said:


> Begin at the beginning and work your way forward, I say.
> 
> She's just playing catch up.





Easy Gibson said:


> Begin at the beginning and work your way forward, I say.
> 
> She's just playing catch up.


No I read it. I've owned a Union Company for 36 years I understand.


----------



## avenge (Sep 25, 2008)

TheFloorLady said:


> Why are you time keeper?


Not anymore than anyone else but some people are just more annoying I guess you fall in that category.


----------



## Easy Gibson (Dec 3, 2010)

Oh ****, it's on!


----------



## Boricua (Sep 14, 2021)

747 said:


> You have a valid point.


it does suck, i work with union guys who work on the side for my boss, they are lazy, do way less then regular employees and get paid more, my boss is so ignorant that he cant see whats going on, but he does know it is illegal to have them working fir him!


----------

